

SellStage (YC S11) Wants To Help You Better Showcase Your Products - matusz13
http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/16/y-combinator-backed-sellstage-wants-to-help-you-better-showcase-your-products-with-video/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29

======
tomsaffell
Founders here. Any questions?

~~~
aspir
I was wondering if the organizations will still be responsible for capturing
and producing the video themselves, or are you brokering a videographer to
come and shoot?

 _EDIT:_ I just took a closer look at your site, and I noticed the "Creation
Tools" section, so I may have answered my own question.

~~~
tomsaffell
Great question. Actually we are exploring both options. We're finding that
some retailers prefer for the former, some the latter.

------
rdl
This is an awesome company -- video is still hard to do, but really compelling
when buying products.

